# EN Worlder Birthdays!



## Mark (Nov 5, 2003)

Happy B-Day! 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Well, the EN World Birthday Announcement Feature seems to have been turned off but I've already added tomorrow's B-Days (04-22-04).  I wonder why they are no longer available..?

I've started a META thread, so check there for more information from the board Admins and/or Mods - 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=85829

----------------------------------------------------------------------

04-22-04 - DnDChick, Taren Nighteyes, Bardol

04-21-04 - pdwmartin, Holy Bovine, Kwalish Bovine, grayfyn, Alasomorph, protej, knives, DungeonMasterMike, Silas the Mariner, Meeki, Trebor

04-20-04 - Wraith, jujutsunerd, LRonKnieval, Unite2Revolt, GRORUK, Seinois

04-19-04 - Ember_Ion, Adrenaline Hunk, Legend

04-18-04 - ToddSchumacher, FrankTrollman, Knightsword, Pryrios, KoboldKaizer128

04-17-04 - deurbroucq, Kavyk, Aramir, Malakar

04-16-04 - JoyHealinghand, Lazerous767, daffin, Cynobyte, kaidoz, Gorrstagg, Stargate_Com, milo, Nicodemus

04-15-04 - noisulli, Tantra, Aethramyr, hiyaku, kingpaul, hilander75, joelwyland, Oversight, Jnfoot

04-14-04 - Ibn Khaldun, alberk, Narzul, shoes

04-13-04 - sircaren, Digital_J, xrahrahmanx

04-12-04 - Ruavel, Lapdog, coldacid, Basin, Janos Audron

04-11-04 - Bioroid, Videssian, strafe, scottdunphy, Madfox, Agent Orange, Ion

04-10-04 - psijack, getom, Cheiromancer, Old Drew Id, Reyna, Abdomens, Rek0

04-09-04 - ShawnLStroud, mtelman, Igneous, Warbringer, Anat, Sheildmaiden, Elodious, Mordhiem

04-08-04 - dunec, Jolly Giant, Sludig, carrot, kristov, Vaen, Kaladon, dave_o

04-07-04 - Poet22, threshel, Dwarven Godfather, endrin, Papewaio

04-06-04 - Christian, Null Boundry, Baikal, Feliks, Shining Knight, Roy Batty, BigBastard, Joachim, Liquidsabre, Derf, Arafang

04-05-04 - Peskara, AsEver, Librarian, Dr Midnight, ShortBusFury

04-04-04 - John Crichton, Capt Drol Armageddon, Griffon, salmacis, Amos_Sten, DiaBoLuS, Buddha the DM, bondetamp, Christoph the Magus, cnath.rm, ChainsawEd, Darius, Ondar, Zio Joe

04-03-04 - Zamdrist, Masaka, tempusjtk

04-02-04 - frojas, Bozo, JimmieTheSaint, drekker, Crimantheus, Kaledor, wigley, borc killer, fourthmensch, Avatar_V, DragonShadow, superklye

04-01-04 - Doc_Souark, A. Phule, Prothall, CaptainCalico, Midnight Rider, Mindcrime, mSoul01, Xandegar, zooey, Celestial Weasel, Ezekiel, Koldras, Dammi, zarberg, ChaoticInsaneLunatic, SheepLord, Aries_Omega, The Root Of All Evil, Charlie Killme, Tallarn

03-31-04 - Adlon, maransreth, Lady Starhawk, Aerival, Loki_wolf, Naathez, Kings_Quest, ConnorSB

03-30-04 - Block, Darrell, RevSims, dpmcalister, c-1150, roninuta, Urbanmech, Alenda

03-29-04 - Rigil Kent, Crandor

03-28-04 - Ghile Morduk, Soulsong, palatineknight, jarandus, AndFluff, RainFeather

03-27-04 - bullseye, netnomad, Oin, Grappik, Disciple of Darwin, DreamChaser, Magn0

03-26-04 - Leander, Rakehell, Thyrkill, Felonious Ntent, Kiir, TracerBullet42, Pickering, Dantor

03-25-04 - cjyoung1, Greg Davis, PoppaGunch, Kaleon Moonshae, Ryan L., Berk, xChivalrybeanx, Deviousvoid

03-24-04 - Welverin, storyguide3, Glog, FDP-jason, Marimmar, broghammerj

03-23-04 - Valanthe the Sleepless, Lord_Kjeran, Calico_Jack73, Sacrosanct, paz, jacobd, CobaltGrC, Memnus, Factol Rhys

03-22-04 - wolfheart, Orclicker, Mouseferatu, Helge Hundingstöter, ^Graff, Falido

03-21-04 - barkeep, DackBlackhawk, AGGEMAM, Arcanus, ruleslawyer, farscapesg1, devita, dontcallmeash, Metal Man

03-20-04 - Torque, Skaven_13, Hatch the Dwarf, Caedwalla, TheDayKnight, Stereofm, Brother Shatterstone, crinos43, Kid Socrates, Calamity

03-19-04 - leah2901, Dances With Chickens, Shemeska, Garlond Valdarien

03-18-04 - Hand of Evil, Jon Mines, Tallow, 2d6, darkbrand, DeathOfRats, arwink, Alessio Pauri

03-17-04 - sasnak, Maalic, Vidar, jhartaine, Kewlmarine32, Caliban, DSC-EricPrice, folletaelf

03-16-04 - Aryoche, David Argall, Killian, tank23, Steve Jung, Crispy Critter, tomddlc, tarn2000, Raveneyes, Scott Fernandez, Axelos, AC, Zebster, Orion, mongoose4937, Ghostwalker_Daishi

03-15-04 - Eidelon, Cugel, varagon, Runesong42, Navar, Newbie, Dalamar

03-14-04 - Reidzilla, Jander Rivenwild, Ashtal, MattDroz, JDeMobray, Mr. Unlucky, Look Within My Mind, Demonbinder

03-13-04 - just__al, Qweebo, Airentharn, Gaspode, Zaebos, Warden, Aristotle, Syltorian, Mana

03-12-04 - JDRay, Riczar, persath, LichKicker, GSGT_Chuck_Jackson, 7thlvlDM, Sir Dracul, Devik Crazystar

03-11-04 - KB9JMQ, Spicer McColl, TurlinBlackwind, Chriskaballa

03-10-04 - Power_Munchkin, rogue-tom, Stygarr2, Digital M@, Gospog, MiloThatch

03-09-04 - The_Cap'n, GamerWoman, DM_Fiery_Fist, ragnar1965, AFFeditor, JanaxilSerpentil, Lord Belgar, nilus, Frawanaz, Capn Charlie

03-08-04 - recursive_1, Flynn, Achan hiArusa, Ravon Dark

03-07-04 - FDP Mike, Ed, JackShadows, Darkchylde, Hervis, The Jarhead, morbiczer, Brisk-sg, Azakiel

03-06-04 - PJSlavner, Jackie the Blade, Boo, Gingalin, Droid101

03-05-04 - Shaldizar, Justin Case, donm61873, HinterWelt, Excalibur, solabusca, Sami Perkele

03-04-04 - glenmac, JoeCrow, Ruin Explorer, Cohen, hamiltri, SuperTommy, Ishmael_Irenicus, joelmelton2004, 13luAcid

03-03-04 - ffilz, MancerBear, Lacerated Sky, The DEEJ

03-02-04 - Gnarlo, Goobermunch, mikebr99, Mythtify, sheady, Cannibal_Kender, Vagolaagh

03-01-04 - _z0mbe_ , Athenon, Zerth

02-29-04 - johnsemlak, morrolan, czak808, KearaMedici, Stebie9173

02-28-04 - Stratus, blackestnight, brightestday, eleniel, Lord of the Ninth, Blacklancer, Drunken Gnome, AIM-54

02-27-04 - William Ronald, Black Beard, The Fanciful Bard, CoglineShannara

02-26-04 - D'karr, CountyofSunndi, Shining Dragon, Davelozzi, Ziggurat, Metellus

02-25-04 - madranturian, wererat, sirkillian, Falstaff, FCWesel, Lladnar, kilted Frog, Nightfane, ArthurQ

02-24-04 - The Whiner Knight, JD2000, KinCross, Perinon, BitterOldJoe, Taelorn76, Anand, brujahbunny, Araquel Dumas, sam500

02-23-04 - The Dread Morg, baileyrecords, Trixster, TWK, Kai Laguna

02-22-04 - Saalia, apsuman, Tramp4life, Lady Isis, Essafah, thundershot, The Antra, Nonresonance, redwing

02-21-04 - Emirikol, Al_Beddow, caelvar, mdavie6149, CD, Brionninn, Serve Chilled, shade_whisper, Charlequin, Caspian Moon Prince

02-20-04 - Mirth, Dan H, Makassis, Nish, Xilo, crypt0

02-19-04 - Finglas, jedijames, BlindKing, greywalker, Rill, Dunjin, dorain, Beehat, darkgatsu, Inari

02-18-04 - Yaldabaoth, Shalimar

02-17-04 - Ishorn, red freak, Stormfalcon, mattcwood, verminaard26, Trekar17, ph0rk, Obfuscated, Beckett, Orco42, The Preacher

02-16-04 - photon1966, astralpwka, Mali, KertDawg

02-15-04 - Darkness, Celtavian, cubeblue, nobodez

02-14-04 - Blue_Genie, Aeryk, Felikeries, Alcïbïades, DMO, Czar

02-13-04 - Ferret, Mapleaxe, Jamdin, GORAK, Zoombaba, HoodyHoo13, Epic76

02-12-04 - Tory Adore, Aust Diamondew, Magus, DreadJester, Wehtam, SockMonkey

02-11-04 - Umbran, Fargoth, Alcareru, Ethorelus, drachen, Acid_crash, Creeperman, faete, Werewolf_26, releasethedogs

02-10-04 - JonnyReb, Ghostknight, Fee Fi, Finsteel, Hof, AmerginLiath, Mordane76

02-09-04 - jimclepis, djarvey, cryptkpr9, ph34r

02-08-04 - TOWER, Knight-of-Roses, FaenFriend, johnnype, Suldarr'essalar

02-07-04 - Tarrasque Wrangler, Giovanni

02-06-04 - Furtive Noise, Anthraxus, ptolemy, Juggernaut, zilvar, Noskov, Sheng Long Gradilla, Abisashi

02-05-04 - Wurm1234, oracle4see, LaFayette, Da_Mikey, Rolfocale

02-04-04 - dulldoll, irdeggman, Chulainn, The Onion Knight, Drakhaun, kapas, nimisgod, Melchior

02-03-04 - GenLang, TW, AvangionQ, Greegan, Canis, Mark_Aurel, Renfield, Berzerk_elf

02-02-04 - Chris, cjfodel, Jeff Parker, Doc Century, Dire_Groundhog, Namtaws, WARPED1, treasureivo, Conservative Cow, Zerovoid, ThenHeCame, Profane Deicide, overlord

02-01-04 - Alica Vandaark, Mercule, Phillip, Bo is my Coach, undeaddan, Aries, Candar, Marin, Pigeon, Ejacobs, Tuerny, r2rknot, Combat Wombat

01-31-04 - Cassiopea, WaterRabbit, Oxidor Trucidel, Domni, Torgan, Hombreverde, Dirigible

01-30-04 - sfedi, byxbee, Oni-A, Torq, Earthstone

01-29-04 - Monte At Home, Azuretiger, Yraen, Troll, toromos, Cold Beer, Masked, David Newton

01-28-04 - cellwyn, machine, Wolfshead, Glarn, Jettok, bitterman

01-27-04 - Wuxia, Basil, woody, Chinor, d20master, Psypher, Chromatic Chris, Court Jester, AgentMike, LorinVax

01-26-04 - RichardFannon, Samurai Jack31

01-25-04 - Cintra, MooseHB, Beretta, Chauzu

01-24-04 -  Antoine, Tarbaen, bobafrock, Deathmvp, chaos-princess

01-23-04 - Lola, A'vandira Silvermane, grimslade, Nadaka, cloaker

01-22-04 - Guido, Dador Caduceus, The_Universe, Joey, Andrewd0, RiotGear, Krieg Seig Warheit

01-21-04 - nighteyes, Dogbrain, M_Fayde, Velik, Falex

01-20-04 - Mimdalf, Wild Karrde, reannaking

01-19-04 - ElectricDragon, jk, dm4hire, cyrnus, Neqroteqh, Tyler Do'Urden, Creamsteak, Aldarc

01-18-04 - 1st Ed, Aldervin, DMDad, skouri, Aidan, Chosen01, Riveneye

01-17-04 - Sciurus Rex, MichaelH, Morpheus, Songeki, fan1, bukwa, WorldNationUnite

01-16-04 - Imion

01-15-04 - zilch, Joshua Dyal, Galastro, Sadrik, bleedthefreak, malladin, rpgd20.de, Trance Fiend, Goddess FallenAngel

01-14-04 - ClashmoreDave, atlaslaw, rauserforever, arachnius, burattinij

01-13-04 - GorTeX, CyberPooka, neimoon, artkitty, Zarr2k

01-12-04 - Ao the Overkitty, Zulkir, lordryan00, Zakharra, RJMcCaig, Altamont Ravenard, carpedavid

01-11-04 - Gilladian, cildarith, ashockney, Tyreus

01-10-04 - LuxVeritatis, Lord Mhoram, tang, Zigmutt, Starman

01-09-04 - mckerih, Jeremy, Queen_Dopplepopolis

01-08-04 - auroragyps, RSKennan, Monster Manuel, arkhus

01-07-04 - Phantom_Genius, d20fool, morpheous1777, el chupacabra, Paul_Klein, Elessar

01-06-04 - kbrennan, GBDeluxe, fluffaderm, duskanubis

01-05-04 - oaxaca, travis, Flyspeck23, M@MAX, Kazuel, senorita_florida, Almacov

01-04-04 - Curse_of_dragon, BButler, dvvega, Evil Eli, Digital Mastermind, Aris' Sword

01-03-04 - wizofice, jalea, Marnasu, ~Lilith~, mmckalips

01-02-04 - dead_radish, sidewinder, tuculus, simp_99, UncleLightBulbHead, jemkym, Sphiritte

01-01-04 - Lidda, darth_borehd, Leimeng, Xtrem_Gal, TheBigGiantHead, Gith Galath, Sir Apropos, laconicy, Xalmo, Ellydragon

12-31-03 - jmucchiello, Spence, Gladimir, Conclave Webmaster, Bear, jakal, Chris_Nightwing, MessiahDave, Tallok, MRv2.0

12-30-03 - barghus, Shimrod, OurManMute, Margaiaman

12-29-03 - bloodymage, RABIDWARF, Corinthi, Qit_el-Remel, reutbing0, Lothaire

12-28-03 - Thorindale, Silverglass

12-27-03 - Henry, Jeramias, Zustiur, trilobite, geezerjoe, mindqwerk, Megatron

12-26-03 - (None)

12-25-03 - m333, Sharissa S'ssthylhas, Rraurgrimm, Ront-Keelar, Ishamael, JC

12-24-03 - RangerWickett, Taja007, Moorenomore, aerofynn, ajeba, Jewel, terrestrialboy, d-minky, Bluewolf, Yimrilix AntiPaladin

12-23-03 -  ejja_1, Chronosome, brento766, HellyJuggalette17, xWINTERx

12-22-03 - WitheringSolid, Hoog, AFGNCAAP

12-21-03 - fianasylph, darkpoet, hong, noretoc, Queenie122

12-20-03 - Orichalcum, Thraxus, Brannon

12-19-03 - RoguePlayingGames, Imperialus, davethegame

12-18-03 - Fyrestryke, blargney2, blargney the second, bensei, cyphertube, Lucien the Luckless 

12-17-03 - Zelda Themelin, thewrench, xenoflare

12-16-03 - DarkSquirrel, StealthyMark, jdavis, Hackenslash, MerricB, xcomunik8

12-15-03 - Obi-One, Infinite Monkey, Zaccix, strandm, Radiant, msisden, Atelos

12-14-03 - mmacgregor, leaghe, Thengil, Dr. Confoundo, wocky, Goose1009, Jolmo, Hejdun

12-13-03 - willow, Khaalis, Uller, Vindemiatrix, Mercere, thresh, Creat, Asmodeus, soulforge

12-12-03 - die_kluge, psionotic, Dpulse303, Malarky, arma_virumque_cano, The_Magician, Kwalish Kid

12-11-03 - Beladan, Issak the Pale, Nightfall, jboress

12-10-03 - PurplePCEater, ScottKMFDM, Silvaris, JLandan, Tratain of Tyr, AussieDM, Jhamin, Master Psion, A2Z, guedo79, slaven10

12-09-03 - boston dm, Aurianna, Xahn'Tyr, Ki Ryn, scourge, Etan Moonstar, Raging Barbarian

12-08-03 - thalmin, Reed the Bard, Merlion

12-07-03 - gnfnrf, cdsaint, Danastes, Tyris Harmon, InquisitorAsh, ravenseye, Deva

12-06-03 - Halma, Anime Kidd

12-05-03 - RatPunk, javapadawan, Locpik

12-04-03 - Macbeth, Arg-ha Lardgoa, mudman

12-03-03 - jgbrowning, Pangias

12-02-03 - Justin Xiang, Chairman Aeon, Aesc, OldScratch

12-01-03 - Tremere, mondraken, Iscariot, solificati, pomes, beestje

11-30-03 - Kerisate, Emiricol, CrimsonScribe, Alatariel, Dalenthas, Zack2216

11-29-03 - Fist

11-28-03 - catsclaw227, Zorn of Torm, Evil-B, Phaedan, kenjib, LeeHammock, timfire, Lichtenhart, Geek

11-27-03 - CynthiaCM, Konraad, Quickdraw

11-26-03 - Aunt Bee, Dougal DeKree, MeanGenes, Thistleknot 

11-25-03 - mmrobertson, Mordekai, Zakath

11-24-03 - Shamat, Afton Radav, Tache, Inomi28, Azaran Starym, grmbrand, Brian W, Coggy, philodox

11-23-03 - Damn Gravity, GammaRay42, Godofredo, Goodsport, Marvin, the WarLord, ZeroINT

11-22-03 - Big Daddy, Chili_T, damnit!, Paladin

11-21-03 - Retiarius, Roderick, Meridian, Hairy Minotaur, Vilous

11-20-03 - Trevalon Moonleirion, jason, Rogan, ledded, Guillaume, Azmael73, dragonsworn, Falcore, Ganoldin, Zyk Stovall, Hescamar 

11-19-03 - JNevins234 and enrious

11-18-03 - Ezieer and Draconis Imperium

11-17-03 - Maci, Vrylakos, Gaiden, Acquana

11-16-03 - sdt, Eridanis, Arion, Majoru Oakheart, Kobold Avenger, Kroax

11-15-03 - Seekerofskill, Falken, death tribble, Gunter, Eggman, Maki , Philentqiller, Dragonracer79

11-14-03 - Squire James, iambradicus, AlwaysAThief, kmdietri, Kythrain

11-13-03 - Easter, uriell, Tenir, sabby, SirShandlar, Kael of the Blackrose, Bobbit the Hobbit

11-12-03 - Dexterward, madirishman, Nexus, nopantsyet, sparxmith

11-11-03 - Rhialto, lacunae, Sanguine, ZirconNomad, dragonwolf, JAVIER ROSADO, Thornfinger, Knight Otu, Starglyte, Hail_Cyric, Winged Spider, Farsnik, min-max man

11-10-03 - Sauron2, Jehosephat, LetohNereg,  justinsluder, Terraism

11-09-03 - Seravin, Ybbstill, bmcdaniel, MyPetSlug, Deranged Youth

11-08-03 - Number47, darkbard, Mark Plemmons, Lady Fianna, Bran Blackbyrd, steelangel, [no code]

11-07-03 - Robbert Raets

11-06-03 - Planesdragon

11-05-03 - Aeolius


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 5, 2003)

Happy Birthdayyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## DaveStebbins (Nov 5, 2003)

Happy birthday to Aeolius, the guy DMing Greyhawk like no one else!


----------



## the Jester (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, happy b-day.  Don't get hit by a bus or anything.   

May you get good gaming loot for presents...


----------



## BSF (Nov 5, 2003)

the Jester said:
			
		

> May you get good gaming loot for presents...




That should be Birthday Rule 0 for gaming geeks. 


Happy Birthday!


----------



## the Jester (Nov 6, 2003)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> That should be Birthday Rule 0 for gaming geeks.
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!




I dunno, I thought this part was the important bit:



> Don't get hit by a bus or anything.


----------



## Mark (Nov 6, 2003)

Happy B-Day Planesdragon!


----------



## Mark (Nov 7, 2003)

Happy B-Day Robbert Raets!


----------



## Robbert Raets (Nov 7, 2003)

Tanks!!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 7, 2003)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Steverooo (Nov 7, 2003)

Happy birthday to all, and to all, a good fight!

Aeolius, you get a -4 penalty for being underwater, but we're using alchemical glowsticks on your cake...  Now eat up, before the tide carries it out to sea!


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 8, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## darkdancer (Nov 8, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> Happy B-Day!
> 
> 11-07-03 - darkbard




actually, darkbard's birthday is on the 8th, which is almost over, here in Japan.  I suppose this means he'll claim another 12 hours or so...    

HAPPY BIRTHDAYS, ALL YOU BIRTHDAY FOLKS!!!


----------



## Mark (Nov 8, 2003)

darkdancer said:
			
		

> actually, darkbard's birthday is on the 8th, which is almost over, here in Japan.  I suppose this means he'll claim another 12 hours or so...




Oops!  Fixed that.  He has 21 more hours in Chicago!


----------



## darkbard (Nov 8, 2003)

thanks for the well wishes, all.  and a happy birthday to my fellow ... birthdayers?


----------



## Mark (Nov 10, 2003)

Happy B-Day Sauron2, Jehosephat, LetohNereg, and Terraism!


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 11, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

Remember, you are not just getting older.  You are getting better.


----------



## darkdancer (Nov 11, 2003)

holy scorpios!  well, THAT explains a lot!  

 <---frightened gemini (duuuude, you guys are scary!)

oops, I forgot:   HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## Aeolius (Nov 11, 2003)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> Happy birthday to Aeolius, the guy DMing Greyhawk like no one else!




   And yet, despite the dearth of undersea Play-by-Post campaigns out there, I still have trouble recruiting new blood. I know, I know...it's shocking and unbelievable!


----------



## Aeolius (Nov 11, 2003)

Steverooo said:
			
		

> Happy birthday to all, and to all, a good fight!
> 
> Aeolius, you get a -4 penalty for being underwater, but we're using alchemical glowsticks on your cake...  Now eat up, before the tide carries it out to sea!




I could always use Phosphyre, the "waters which burn".  Hrmm...seaweed pie....


----------



## Mark (Nov 11, 2003)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> And yet, despite the dearth of undersea Play-by-Post campaigns out there, I still have trouble recruiting new blood. I know, I know...it's shocking and unbelievable!




People have been taught to fear blood in the water...even if it's new...


----------



## Mark (Nov 12, 2003)

Happy B-Day Dexterward, madirishman, Nexus, nopantsyet, and sparxmith!


----------



## Mark (Nov 13, 2003)

Happy B-Day uriell, Easter, Tenir, sabby, SirShandlar, Kael of the Blackrose, and Bobbit the Hobbit!


----------



## Mark (Nov 14, 2003)

Happy B-Day Squire James, iambradicus, AlwaysAThief, kmdietri, Kythrain!


----------



## Mark (Nov 15, 2003)

Happy B-Day Seekerofskill, Falken, death tribble, Gunter, Eggman, Maki , Philentqiller, Dragonracer79!


----------



## Mark (Nov 16, 2003)

Happy B-Day sdt, Eridanis, Arion, Majoru Oakheart, Kobold Avenger, and Kroax!


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 17, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## darkbard (Nov 17, 2003)

happy birthday all, from one scorpio to many others!


----------



## Mark (Nov 17, 2003)

Happy B-Day Maci, Vrylakos, Gaiden, Acquana!


----------



## Mark (Nov 18, 2003)

Happy B-Day Ezieer and Draconis Imperium!


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 19, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

Carpe diem!! Seize the day, not the DM!!!


----------



## Mark (Nov 19, 2003)

Happy B-Day JNevins234 and enrious!


----------



## darkbard (Nov 19, 2003)

happy, happy birthday all.  though my birthday was way back on the 8th, i was still celebrating with a dinner party with my adult students [i teach english here in japan] last night.  thus, my advice to you:  drag it out as long as possible and savor every minute!


----------



## Mark (Nov 20, 2003)

Happy B-Day - Trevalon Moonleirion, jason, Rogan, ledded, Guillaume, Azmael73, dragonsworn, Falcore, Ganoldin, Zyk Stovall, and Hescamar!


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 21, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


Trev, I hope everything is going well.


----------



## Mark (Nov 21, 2003)

Happy B-Day Retiarius, Roderick, Meridian, Hairy Minotaur, and Vilous!


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Nov 21, 2003)

WOO HOO



Happy Birthday to my fellow 11-21 gamers.


----------



## Mark (Nov 22, 2003)

Happy B-Day Big Daddy, Chili_T, damnit!, Paladin!


----------



## darkdancer (Nov 22, 2003)

HaPPY BIRtDAY!!!!


----------



## Mark (Nov 23, 2003)

Happy B-Day Damn Gravity, GammaRay42, Godofredo, Goodsport, Marvin, the WarLord, ZeroINT!


----------



## Steve Jung (Nov 23, 2003)

Happy Birthday one and all.


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 23, 2003)

*MAZEL TOV, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*

Carpe diem!!! Sieze the day, not the DM!!! Unless of course, you are really close to each other.


----------



## Mark (Nov 24, 2003)

Happy B-Day Shamat, Afton Radav, Tache, Inomi28, Azaran Starym, grmbrand, Brian W, Coggy, and philodox!


----------



## Mark (Nov 25, 2003)

Happy B-Day mmrobertson, Mordekai, and Zakath!


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 26, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## Mark (Nov 26, 2003)

Happy B-Day Aunt Bee, Dougal DeKree, MeanGenes, and Thistleknot!


----------



## Mark (Nov 27, 2003)

Happy B-Day CynthiaCM, Konraad, and Quickdraw!


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 28, 2003)

zzzzzzzzHAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## Mark (Nov 28, 2003)

Happy B-Day catsclaw227, Zorn of Torm, Evil-B, Phaedan, kenjib, LeeHammock, timfire, Lichtenhart, and Geek!


----------



## Mark (Nov 29, 2003)

Happy B-Day Fist!


----------



## Mark (Nov 30, 2003)

Happy B-Day Kerisate, Emiricol, CrimsonScribe, Alatariel, Dalenthas, and Zack2216!


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 1, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

Enjoy your special day, preferrably with someone special.


----------



## Mark (Dec 1, 2003)

Happy B-Day Tremere, mondraken, Iscariot, solificati, pomes, and beestje!


----------



## Mark (Dec 2, 2003)

Happy B-Day Justin Xiang, Chairman Aeon, Aesc, and OldScratch!


----------



## Mark (Dec 3, 2003)

Happy B-Day jgbrowning & Pangias!


----------



## Morrus (Dec 3, 2003)

I think that the new OT forum is a good place for Happy Birthday threads, at least for the moment.  We'll see how it works out!


----------



## Mark (Dec 3, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I think that the new OT forum is a good place for Happy Birthday threads, at least for the moment.  We'll see how it works out!




_As it is written, so it shall be done..._


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Dec 4, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> Happy B-Day jgbrowning & Pangias!



Happy Birthday All!

Joe, may your next year be even more successful than your last, and may your next book have your name on it....somewhere!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Dec 4, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I think that the new OT forum is a good place for Happy Birthday threads, at least for the moment.  We'll see how it works out!



Can't we have a separate "Happy Birthday" forum.  We can call it, *Too Many Candles* and Mark can be the moderator!


----------



## Ghostwind (Dec 4, 2003)

Happy Birthday Joe!!!


----------



## jgbrowning (Dec 4, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday All!
> 
> Joe, may your next year be even more successful than your last, and may your next book have your name on it....somewhere!





Heh, I don't know... I just got the cover art and man.... it's going to be hard to put *any* writing on that puppy.

But I _might_ put my name on the inside. Or maybe not. It could be the XRP trademark! 

Thanks for the happies, all.

joe "damn, i'm 32 now" b.


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 4, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

Joe,

May this day be filled with joy and remarkable memories.  Be well and be happy.  Let's hope that you have a year of health, success, and proper accredition on RPG products!


----------



## Mark (Dec 4, 2003)

Happy B-Day Macbeth, Arg-ha Lardgoa, & mudman!


----------



## Macbeth (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks, all. I'm finally 18, so I just stopped off to buy cigarettes (of which I will NEVER buy more. That was disgusting...) and a lotto ticket on the way home from a Sugarcult concert. Great concert, and a great start to my b-day. Thanks!


----------



## Painfully (Dec 4, 2003)

Happy B-day Joe!

You've got a lot of friends from the EN World Chicago Gameday!

I hope you get what you wish for!


----------



## thalmin (Dec 4, 2003)

*Joe Browning*

A belated Happy Birthday! Sorry I missed this thread yesterday, hope you had a good one.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Dec 4, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Thanks, all. I'm finally 18, so I just stopped off to buy cigarettes (of which I will NEVER buy more. That was disgusting...) and a lotto ticket on the way home from a Sugarcult concert. Great concert, and a great start to my b-day. Thanks!





Happy belated birthday, dude!  

(And dude!  You buy cigarrettes and a lotto ticket and NOT something that Eric's grandmother would strongly disapprove of--I think you all know what i'm talking about--honestly man! get your priorities straight   )

And many belated birthday wishes to jgbrowning!  You need to come up for more chi-town gamedays.


----------



## Macbeth (Dec 4, 2003)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Happy belated birthday, dude!
> 
> (And dude!  You buy cigarrettes and a lotto ticket and NOT something that Eric's grandmother would strongly disapprove of--I think you all know what i'm talking about--honestly man! get your priorities straight   )
> 
> And many belated birthday wishes to jgbrowning!  You need to come up for more chi-town gamedays.



In a town like Socorro, in the early A.M., there aren;t many laces that seel things Eric's grandma wouldn't approve of, so that will have to wait...


----------



## Mark (Dec 5, 2003)

Happy B-Day RatPunk, javapadawan, & Locpik!


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 6, 2003)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!*


----------



## Mark (Dec 6, 2003)

Happy B-Day Halma & Anime Kidd!


----------



## thalmin (Dec 6, 2003)

Halma, Happy B-day


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 7, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HALMA!!!


----------



## Mark (Dec 7, 2003)

Happy B-Day gnfnrf, cdsaint, Danastes, Tyris Harmon, InquisitorAsh, ravenseye, & Deva!


----------



## Mark (Dec 8, 2003)

Happy B-Day thalmin, Reed the Bard, & Merlion!


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 8, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!

Thalmin, 

Thanks for hosting the EN World Chicago Game Days!!! You are not just getting older, you are getting better!  You are also a pleasure to have as a player.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Dec 9, 2003)

many happy birthday wishes to you, thalmin!   I hope you have a wonderful day filled with stuf that you enjoy.  I'll come in over holiday break and buy something from your store and we'll call that your present..


----------



## Mark (Dec 10, 2003)

Happy B-Day boston dm, Aurianna, Xahn'Tyr, Ki Ryn, scourge, Etan Moonstar, & Raging Barbarian!


----------



## Mark (Dec 10, 2003)

Happy B-Day PurplePCEater, ScottKMFDM, Silvaris, JLandan, Tratain of Tyr, AussieDM, Jhamin, Master Psion, A2Z, guedo79, and slaven10!


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 10, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## Mark (Dec 11, 2003)

Happy B-Day Beladan, Issak the Pale, Nightfall, and jboress!


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks. I guess I have to live with getting old huh?


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 12, 2003)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Thanks. I guess I have to live with getting old huh?



Well, think of it as getting wiser.  Besides, we can both look forward to senior citizens discounts.  

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## Mark (Dec 12, 2003)

Happy B-Day die_kluge, psionotic, Dpulse303, Malarky, arma_virumque_cano, The_Magician, & Kwalish Kid!


----------



## BSF (Dec 12, 2003)

Happy Birthday Macbeth!  You didn't tell us you had just had a birthday last week.  How did I miss this one?  Dang.  

Happy Birthday to die_kluge as well.


----------



## Macbeth (Dec 13, 2003)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Macbeth!  You didn't tell us you had just had a birthday last week.  How did I miss this one?  Dang.
> 
> Happy Birthday to die_kluge as well.



Thanks, BardStephenFox!


----------



## Mark (Dec 13, 2003)

Happy B-Day willow, Khaalis, Uller, Vindemiatrix, Mercere, thresh, Creat, Asmodeus, & soulforge!


----------



## Mark (Dec 14, 2003)

Happy B-Day mmacgregor, leaghe, Thengil, Dr. Confoundo, wocky, Goose1009, Jolmo, & Hejdun!


----------



## Mark (Dec 15, 2003)

Happy B-Day Obi-One, Infinite Monkey, Zaccix, strandm, Radiant, msisden, & Atelos!


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 16, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

May this year of your life be filled with more joy than sorrows, and more natural 20s than natural 1s.


----------



## Mark (Dec 16, 2003)

Happy B-Day DarkSquirrel, StealthyMark, jdavis, Hackenslash, MerricB, & xcomunik8!


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 17, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

MerricB, enjoy the day.  You are among the Australian gamers whom I wished lived closer.  (Got to work on that transporter.  )


----------



## Mark (Dec 17, 2003)

Happy B-Day Zelda Themelin, thewrench, & xenoflare!


----------



## Mark (Dec 18, 2003)

Happy B-Day Fyrestryke, blargney, bensei, cyphertube, & Lucien the Luckless!


----------



## Mark (Dec 19, 2003)

Happy B-Day RoguePlayingGames, Imperialus, & davethegame!


----------



## Mark (Dec 21, 2003)

Happy B-Day Orichalcum, Thraxus, & Brannon!


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 21, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Mark (Dec 21, 2003)

Happy B-Day fianasylph, darkpoet, hong, noretoc, & Queenie122!


----------



## hong (Dec 21, 2003)

Our demands include freedom, 10 million dollars, a plane to Brazil, and complete control of this forum.


----------



## Mark (Dec 22, 2003)

Happy B-Day WitheringSolid, Hoog & AFGNCAAP!


----------



## Mark (Dec 23, 2003)

Happy B-Day  ejja_1, Chronosome, brento766, HellyJuggalette17, & xWINTERx!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Dec 23, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> Happy B-Day  ejja_1, Chronosome, brento766, HellyJuggalette17, & xWINTERx!





HAPPY BIRTHDAY, EJJA!  Have tons of fun, my friend!


----------



## thalmin (Dec 24, 2003)

Happy Birthday, ejja. Almost missed it. Ooops. guess I did. Hope you has a good one.


----------



## Mark (Dec 24, 2003)

Happy B-Day Taja007, Moorenomore, aerofynn, ajeba, Jewel, terrestrialboy, d-minky, Bluewolf, & Yimrilix AntiPaladin!


----------



## Mark (Dec 25, 2003)

Happy B-Day m333, Sharissa S'ssthylhas, Rraurgrimm, Ront-Keelar, Ishamael & JC!


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 26, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Mark (Dec 27, 2003)

Happy B-Day Henry, Jeramias, Zustiur, trilobite, geezerjoe, mindqwerk, & Megatron!


----------



## Mark (Dec 28, 2003)

Happy B-Day Thorindale & Silverglass!


----------



## Mark (Dec 29, 2003)

Happy B-Day bloodymage, RABIDWARF, Corinthi, Qit_el-Remel, reutbing0, & Lothaire!


----------



## Corinthi (Dec 29, 2003)

Awww, shucks. Thanks.

A year older but not a day wiser.


----------



## reutbing0 (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks 

23, I really should start growing up now


----------



## Mark (Dec 30, 2003)

Happy B-Day barghus, Shimrod, OurManMute, & Margaiaman!


----------



## Mark (Dec 31, 2003)

Happy B-Day jmucchiello, Spence, Gladimir, Conclave Webmaster, Bear, jakal, Chris_Nightwing, MessiahDave, Tallok, & v2.0!


----------



## Mark (Jan 1, 2004)

Happy B-Day Lidda, darth_borehd, Leimeng, Xtrem_Gal, TheBigGiantHead, Gith Galath, Sir Apropos, laconicy, Xalmo, & lydragon!


----------



## Mark (Jan 2, 2004)

Happy B-Day dead_radish, sidewinder, tuculus, simp_99, UncleLightBulbHead, jemkym, & Sphiritte!


----------



## Mark (Jan 3, 2004)

Happy B-Day wizofice, jalea, Marnasu, ~Lilith~ & mmckalips!


----------



## Mark (Jan 4, 2004)

Happy B-Day Curse_of_dragon, BButler, dvvega, Evil Eli, Digital Mastermind, & Aris' Sword!


----------



## Mark (Jan 5, 2004)

Happy B-Day oaxaca, travis, Flyspeck23, M@MAX, Kazuel, senorita_florida, & Almacov!


----------



## Mark (Jan 6, 2004)

Happy B-Day kbrennan, GBDeluxe, fluffaderm, & duskanubis!


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 6, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!*


----------



## Mark (Jan 7, 2004)

Happy B-Day Phantom_Genius, d20fool, morpheous1777, el chupacabra, Paul_Klein, & Elessar!


----------



## Mark (Jan 8, 2004)

Happy B-Day auroragyps, RSKennan, Monster Manuel & arkhus!


----------



## Mark (Jan 9, 2004)

Happy B-Day mckerih, Jeremy, & Queen_Dopplepopolis!


----------



## Mark (Jan 10, 2004)

Happy B-Day LuxVeritatis, Lord Mhoram, tang, Zigmutt, & Starman!


----------



## Mark (Jan 11, 2004)

Happy B-Day Gilladian, cildarith, ashockney, & Tyreus!


----------



## Mark (Jan 12, 2004)

Happy B-Day Ao the Overkitty, Zulkir, lordryan00, Zakharra, RJMcCaig, Altamont Ravenard, & carpedavid!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 12, 2004)

What he said


----------



## Mark (Jan 13, 2004)

Happy B-Day GorTeX, CyberPooka, neimoon, artkitty, & Zarr2k!


----------



## Mark (Jan 14, 2004)

Happy B-Day ClashmoreDave, atlaslaw, rauserforever, arachnius, & burattinij!


----------



## Mark (Jan 15, 2004)

Happy B-Day zilch, Joshua Dyal, Galastro, Sadrik, bleedthefreak, malladin, rpgd20.de, Trance Fiend, & Goddess FallenAngel!


----------



## Mark (Jan 16, 2004)

Happy B-Day Imion!


----------



## Mark (Jan 17, 2004)

Happy B-Day Sciurus Rex, MichaelH, Morpheus, Songeki, fan1, bukwa, & WorldNationUnite!


----------



## Mark (Jan 18, 2004)

Happy B-Day 1st Ed, Aldervin, DMDad, skouri, Aidan, Chosen01, & Riveneye!


----------



## Mark (Jan 19, 2004)

Happy B-Day ElectricDragon, jk, dm4hire, cyrnus, Neqroteqh, Tyler Do'Urden, Creamsteak, & Aldarc!


----------



## Mark (Jan 20, 2004)

Happy B-Day Mimdalf, Wild Karrde, & reannaking!


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 20, 2004)

I didn't get a Happy Birthday.  *sniff*

Mine is December 24.  I wonder why it didn't show up.  Maybe Mark just doesn't like me.  

P.S., Mark, would you mind being turned into an Orc, and then killed by zealout adventurers?


----------



## Mark (Jan 21, 2004)

Happy B-Day nighteyes, Dogbrain, M_Fayde, Velik, & Falex!


----------



## Mark (Jan 21, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> I didn't get a Happy Birthday.




I add every birthday of which I am aware.


----------



## Mark (Jan 22, 2004)

Happy B-Day Guido, Dador Caduceus, The_Universe, Joey, Andrewd0, RiotGear, Krieg, & Seig Warheit!


----------



## Mark (Jan 23, 2004)

Happy B-Day Lola, A'vandira Silvermane, grimslade, Nadaka, & cloaker!


----------



## Mark (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy B-Day Antoine, Tarbaen, bobafrock, Deathmvp, & chaos-princess!


----------



## Mark (Jan 25, 2004)

Happy B-Day Cintra, MooseHB, Beretta, & Chauzu!


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 26, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Happy B-Day Chauzu!




Thank you 

Happy birthday to the others.


----------



## Mark (Jan 26, 2004)

Happy B-Day RichardFannon & Samurai Jack31!


----------



## Mark (Jan 27, 2004)

Happy B-Day Wuxia, Basil, woody, Chinor, d20master, Psypher, Chromatic Chris, Court Jester, AgentMike, & LorinVax!


----------



## Mark (Jan 28, 2004)

Happy B-Day cellwyn, machine, Wolfshead, Glarn, Jettok, & bitterman!


----------



## Mark (Jan 29, 2004)

Happy B-Day Monte At Home, Azuretiger, Yraen, Troll, toromos, Cold Beer, Masked, & David Newton!


----------



## Mark (Jan 30, 2004)

Happy B-Day sfedi, byxbee, Oni-A, Torq, & Earthstone!


----------



## Mark (Jan 31, 2004)

Happy B-Day Cassiopea, WaterRabbit, Oxidor Trucidel, Domni, Torgan, Hombreverde, & Dirigible!


----------



## Mark (Feb 1, 2004)

Happy B-Day Alica Vandaark, Mercule, Phillip, Bo is my Coach, undeaddan, Aries, Candar, Marin, Pigeon, Ejacobs, Tuerny, r2rknot, & Combat Wombat!


----------



## Mark (Feb 2, 2004)

Happy B-Day Chris, cjfodel, Jeff Parker, Doc Century, Dire_Groundhog, Namtaws, WARPED1, treasureivo, Conservative Cow, Zerovoid, ThenHeCame, Profane Deicide, & overlord!


----------



## Mark (Feb 3, 2004)

Happy B-Day GenLang, TW, AvangionQ, Greegan, Canis, Mark_Aurel, Renfield, & Berzerk_elf!


----------



## Mark (Feb 4, 2004)

Happy B-Day dulldoll, irdeggman, Chulainn, The Onion Knight, Drakhaun, kapas, nimisgod, & Melchior!


----------



## Mark (Feb 5, 2004)

Happy B-Day Wurm1234, oracle4see, LaFayette, Da_Mikey, & Rolfocale!


----------



## Mark (Feb 6, 2004)

Happy B-Day Furtive Noise, Anthraxus, ptolemy, Juggernaut, zilvar, Noskov, Sheng Long Gradilla, & Abisashi!


----------



## Mark (Feb 7, 2004)

Happy B-Day Tarrasque Wrangler & Giovanni!


----------



## Mark (Feb 8, 2004)

Happy B-Day TOWER, Knight-of-Roses, FaenFriend, johnnype, & Suldarr'essalar!


----------



## Mark (Feb 9, 2004)

Happy B-Day jimclepis, djarvey, cryptkpr9, & ph34r!


----------



## Mark (Feb 10, 2004)

Happy B-Day JonnyReb, Ghostknight, Fee Fi, Finsteel, Hof, AmerginLiath, & Mordane76!


----------



## Mark (Feb 11, 2004)

Happy B-Day Umbran, Fargoth, Alcareru, Ethorelus, drachen, Acid_crash, Creeperman, faete, Werewolf_26, & releasethedogs!


----------



## Mark (Feb 12, 2004)

Happy B-Day Tory Adore, Aust Diamondew, Magus, DreadJester, Wehtam, & SockMonkey!


----------



## Mark (Feb 13, 2004)

Happy B-Day Ferret, Mapleaxe, Jamdin, GORAK, Zoombaba, HoodyHoo13, & Epic76!


----------



## Tory Adore (Feb 13, 2004)

Just added my birthday today.
Is that an automated message, Mark?


----------



## Mark (Feb 13, 2004)

Tory Adore said:
			
		

> Just added my birthday today.




Gotcha.



			
				Tory Adore said:
			
		

> Is that an automated message, Mark?




Nope.  Happy B-Day and thanks for the update! 

(BTW, Nice avatar!)


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 14, 2004)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Mark (Feb 14, 2004)

Happy B-Day Blue_Genie, Aeryk, Felikeries, Alcïbïades, DMO, & Czar!


----------



## Mark (Feb 15, 2004)

Happy B-Day Darkness, Celtavian, cubeblue, & nobodez!


----------



## Darkness (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks! 

- Florian


----------



## Mark (Feb 16, 2004)

Happy B-Day photon1966, astralpwka, Mali, & KertDawg!


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 16, 2004)

Hello, Darkness, my old friend.  I've come to talk with you again.  

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 16, 2004)

It's amazing that you keep coming up with such fine ideas Mark.  A running birthdate tribute thread...very nice!


----------



## Mark (Feb 16, 2004)

Happy B-Day Ishorn, red freak, Stormfalcon, mattcwood, verminaard26, Trekar17, ph0rk, Obfuscated, Beckett, Orco42, & The Preacher!


----------



## Mark (Feb 16, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> It's amazing that you keep coming up with such fine ideas Mark.




It's mind-boggling! 



			
				Quickbeam said:
			
		

> A running birthdate tribute thread...very nice!




Thank you


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 17, 2004)

You are most welcome.  And happy birthday to everyone I've missed thus far .


----------



## Mark (Feb 18, 2004)

Happy B-Day Yaldabaoth & Shalimar!


----------



## Mark (Feb 18, 2004)

Happy B-Day Finglas, jedijames, BlindKing, greywalker, Rill, Dunjin, dorain, Beehat, darkgatsu, & Inari!


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 19, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, EVERYONE!!!

May you improve with age like a fine wine.


----------



## Mark (Feb 20, 2004)

Happy B-Day Mirth, Dan H, Makassis, Nish, Xilo, & crypt0!


----------



## Mirth (Feb 20, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Happy B-Day Mirth, Dan H, Makassis, Nish, Xilo, & crypt0!




Thanks Mark! You are one class act.  And Happy Birthday to my Birthday mates! I seem to be the oldest one in that group...

Jay


----------



## Mark (Feb 20, 2004)

Happy B-Day Emirikol, Al_Beddow, caelvar, mdavie6149, CD, Brionninn, Serve Chilled, shade_whisper, Charlequin, & Caspian Moon Prince!


----------



## Mark (Feb 22, 2004)

Happy B-Day Saalia, apsuman, Tramp4life, Lady Isis, Essafah, thundershot, The Antra, Nonresonance, & redwing!


----------



## Mark (Feb 22, 2004)

Happy B-Day The Dread Morg, baileyrecords, Trixster, TWK, & Kai Laguna!


----------



## Mark (Feb 24, 2004)

Happy B-Day The Whiner Knight, JD2000, KinCross, Perinon, BitterOldJoe, Taelorn76, Anand, brujahbunny, Araquel Dumas, & sam500!


----------



## Mark (Feb 24, 2004)

Happy B-Day madranturian, wererat, sirkillian, Falstaff, FCWesel, Lladnar, kilted Frog, Nightfane, & ArthurQ!


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks Mark. 
W00t i'm 21!
So who's buying me my first legal alcaholic beverage.


----------



## Mark (Feb 26, 2004)

Happy B-Day D'karr, CountyofSunndi, Shining Dragon, Davelozzi, Ziggurat, & Metellus!


----------



## Mark (Feb 27, 2004)

Happy B-Day William Ronald, Black Beard, The Fanciful Bard, & CoglineShannara!


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 27, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MY FELLOW  EN WORLDERS!!!!

Thanks for helping to make this site a wonderful place to visit.  May this be a good year for all of us!!


----------



## Mark (Feb 27, 2004)

And an EXTRA Happy B-Day to you, WRon!


----------



## Mark (Feb 28, 2004)

Happy B-Day Stratus, blackestnight, brightestday, eleniel, Lord of the Ninth, Blacklancer, Drunken Gnome, & AIM-54!


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 28, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> And an EXTRA Happy B-Day to you, WRon!



Thanks, Mark!!! I almost felt like getting a birthday cake yesterday.


----------



## Mark (Feb 29, 2004)

Happy B-Day morrolan, czak808, KearaMedici, & Stebie9173


----------



## Mark (Mar 1, 2004)

Happy B-Day _z0mbe_ , Athenon, & Zerth!


----------



## johnsemlak (Mar 1, 2004)

Mark, you missed mine.

I ddidn't check, was my birthday not noted on the messageboard page?


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 1, 2004)

I think it was; but I was too busy being over-awed by the fact that it was a Leap Year.


----------



## Mark (Mar 1, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Mark, you missed mine.
> 
> I ddidn't check, was my birthday not noted on the messageboard page?




Sorry bout that, JS.  It didn't show up on the bottom of the page.  I should have picked it up from the thread you started, though.  My apologies and Happy B-Day to you! 

Piratecat - Read any good calendars, lately?  Would you like Julian fries with that?  Over-awed?  Guess that happens when you haven't had a _date_ in a while...


----------



## johnsemlak (Mar 1, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Sorry bout that, JS.  It didn't show up on the bottom of the page.  I should have picked it up from the thread you started, though.  My apologies and Happy B-Day to you!
> 
> Piratecat - Read any good calendars, lately?  Would you like Julian fries with that?  Over-awed?  Guess that happens when you haven't had a _date_ in a while...



 No prob Mark.   I figured it just didn't show up on the screen.

As you've seen in our leap year thread, us Leap Year babies are used to these these technical mishaps


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 2, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, EVERYONE!!!

JohnSemlak, do you have a "birthday" celebration on Feb. 28 or March 1st?  I read an article about a 100 year old man (25 in leap years) who gets a "birthday" party on Feb. 28th on non-leap years.


----------



## Mark (Mar 2, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> JohnSemlak, do you have a "birthday" celebration on Feb. 28 or March 1st?




Slick guy like John?  He probably hs them on both...


----------



## Mark (Mar 2, 2004)

Happy B-Day Gnarlo, Goobermunch, mikebr99, Mythtify, sheady, Cannibal_Kender, & Vagolaagh!


----------



## Mark (Mar 2, 2004)

As a general announcement...

If you do not see your birthday here, and it has fallen on a day already recorded in this thread, leave a post and I'll be sure to add it in!

Thanks (and Happy B-Day!)


----------



## Gnarlo (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks, Mark! And happy birthday to all the other early Marchers (March Forth makes present lists very easy  )


----------



## Mark (Mar 2, 2004)

Happy B-Day ffilz, MancerBear, Lacerated Sky, & The DEEJ!


----------



## Mark (Mar 2, 2004)

Gnarlo said:
			
		

> Thanks, Mark! And happy birthday to all the other early Marchers (March Forth makes present lists very easy  )




You're quite welcome, Gnarlo!



			
				Gnarlo said:
			
		

> (March Forth makes present lists very easy  )




You win, they win, everybody wins...


----------



## Mark (Mar 4, 2004)

Happy B-Day glenmac, JoeCrow, Ruin Explorer, Cohen, hamiltri, SuperTommy, Ishmael_Irenicus, joelmelton2004, & 13luAcid!


----------



## Mark (Mar 5, 2004)

Happy B-Day Shaldizar, Justin Case, donm61873, HinterWelt, Excalibur, solabusca, & Sami Perkele!


----------



## Mark (Mar 6, 2004)

Happy B-Day PJSlavner, Jackie the Blade, Boo, Gingalin, & Droid101!


----------



## Mark (Mar 7, 2004)

Happy B-Day FDP Mike, Ed, JackShadows, Darkchylde, Hervis, The Jarhead, morbiczer, Brisk-sg, & Azakiel!


----------



## Mark (Mar 8, 2004)

Happy B-Day recursive_1, Flynn, Achan hiArusa, & Ravon Dark!


----------



## Mark (Mar 9, 2004)

Happy B-Day The_Cap'n, GamerWoman, DM_Fiery_Fist, ragnar1965, AFFeditor, JanaxilSerpentil, Lord Belgar, nilus, Frawanaz, & Capn Charlie!


----------



## Mark (Mar 10, 2004)

Happy B-Day Power_Munchkin, rogue-tom, Stygarr2, Digital M@, Gospog, & MiloThatch!


----------



## Mark (Mar 11, 2004)

Happy B-Day KB9JMQ, Spicer McColl, TurlinBlackwind, & Chriskaballa!


----------



## KB9JMQ (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks Mark. Turned a big 38 today.


----------



## Mark (Mar 12, 2004)

KB9JMQ said:
			
		

> Thanks Mark. Turned a big 38 today.




You're quite welcome.  I hope you have a long, long way yet to go.


----------



## Mark (Mar 12, 2004)

Happy B-Day JDRay, Riczar, persath, LichKicker, GSGT_Chuck_Jackson, 7thlvlDM, Sir Dracul, & Devik Crazystar!


----------



## Mark (Mar 13, 2004)

Happy B-Day just__al, Qweebo, Airentharn, Gaspode, Zaebos, Warden, Aristotle, Syltorian, & Mana!


----------



## Mark (Mar 13, 2004)

Happy B-Day Reidzilla, Jander Rivenwild, Ashtal, MattDroz, JDeMobray, Mr. Unlucky, Look Within My Mind, & Demonbinder!


----------



## Mark (Mar 15, 2004)

Happy B-Day Eidelon, Cugel, varagon, Runesong42, Navar, Newbie, & Dalamar!


----------



## Mark (Mar 15, 2004)

Happy B-Day Aryoche, David Argall, Killian, tank23, Steve Jung, Crispy Critter, tomddlc, tarn2000, Raveneyes, Scott Fernandez, Axelos, AC, Zebster, Orion, mongoose4937, & Ghostwalker_Daishi!


----------



## Mark (Mar 17, 2004)

Happy B-Day sasnak, Maalic, Vidar, jhartaine, Kewlmarine32, Caliban, DSC-EricPrice, & folletaelf!


----------



## Mark (Mar 18, 2004)

Happy B-Day Hand of Evil, Jon Mines, Tallow, 2d6, darkbrand, DeathOfRats, arwink, & Alessio Pauri!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 18, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Happy B-Day Hand of Evil, Jon Mines, Tallow, 2d6, darkbrand, DeathOfRats, arwink, & Alessio Pauri!



Thaank you.


----------



## Mark (Mar 19, 2004)

You're quite wlecome, Hand of Evil.


----------



## Mark (Mar 19, 2004)

Happy B-Day leah2901, Dances With Chickens, Shemeska, & Garlond Valdarien!


----------



## Mark (Mar 20, 2004)

Happy B-Day Torque, Skaven_13, Hatch the Dwarf, Caedwalla, TheDayKnight, Stereofm, Brother Shatterstone, crinos43, Kid Socrates, & Calamity!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 20, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Happy B-Day Torque, Skaven_13, Hatch the Dwarf, Caedwalla, TheDayKnight, Stereofm, Brother Shatterstone, crinos43, Kid Socrates, & Calamity!



Mark again thanks for the Birthday wishes.    I'm getting old.  (27)


----------



## Mark (Mar 21, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Mark again thanks for the Birthday wishes.    I'm getting old.  (27)




Well, try to keep that wrinkled chin up, SB!


----------



## Mark (Mar 21, 2004)

Happy B-Day barkeep, DackBlackhawk, AGGEMAM, Arcanus, ruleslawyer, farscapesg1, devita, dontcallmeash, & Metal Man!


----------



## Mark (Mar 22, 2004)

Happy B-Day wolfheart, Orclicker, Mouseferatu, Helge Hundingstöter, ^Graff, & Falido!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Mar 22, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Happy B-Day barkeep, DackBlackhawk, AGGEMAM, Arcanus, ruleslawyer, farscapesg1, devita, dontcallmeash, & Metal Man!




Why thanks. And Brother Shatterstone you are a mere pup compared to me. I'm now 29 ...






(actually that's 32 but don't tell anyone).


----------



## Mark (Mar 23, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Why thanks. And Brother Shatterstone you are a mere pup compared to me. I'm now 29 ...
> 
> (actually that's 32 but don't tell anyone).




You're welcome.  I'll be sure not to spread it around...


----------



## Mark (Mar 23, 2004)

Happy B-Day Lord_Kjeran, Calico_Jack73, Sacrosanct, paz, jacobd, CobaltGrC, Memnus, & Factol Rhys!


----------



## Valanthe the Sleepless (Mar 23, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Happy B-Day Lord_Kjeran, Calico_Jack73, Sacrosanct, paz, jacobd, CobaltGrC, Memnus, & Factol Rhys!




Ditto, Happy B-day to all those on the 23rd. Is it okay to say happy b-day to myself? Mine's today too. I'm 29... again... for the 6th time


----------



## Mark (Mar 24, 2004)

Valanthe the Sleepless said:
			
		

> Ditto, Happy B-day to all those on the 23rd. Is it okay to say happy b-day to myself? Mine's today too. I'm 29... again... for the 6th time




I'll make sure to add you to the big list!  Happy B-Day!


----------



## Mark (Mar 24, 2004)

Happy B-Day Welverin, storyguide3, Glog, FDP-jason, Marimmar, & broghammerj!


----------



## Mark (Mar 25, 2004)

Happy B-Day cjyoung1, Greg Davis, PoppaGunch, Kaleon Moonshae, Ryan L., Berk, xChivalrybeanx, Deviousvoid!


----------



## Mark (Mar 26, 2004)

Happy B-Day Leander, Rakehell, Thyrkill, Felonious Ntent, Kiir, TracerBullet42, Pickering, & Dantor!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Mar 26, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Happy B-Day Leander, Rakehell, Thyrkill, Felonious Ntent, Kiir, TracerBullet42, Pickering, & Dantor!



Thanks, Mark!  I am told this is my golden birthday now that I am 26 on the 26th.  Any tips on how to celebrate?  (I have a broken foot, mind you...)


----------



## Mark (Mar 27, 2004)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Thanks, Mark!  I am told this is my golden birthday now that I am 26 on the 26th.  Any tips on how to celebrate?  (I have a broken foot, mind you...)




Dancing is out, obviously.  Might I suggest collecting every paper model you can find on the Internet, printing them out, and making some of the best scenery your game has ever seen?


----------



## Mark (Mar 27, 2004)

Happy B-Day bullseye, netnomad, Oin, Grappik, Disciple of Darwin, DreamChaser, & Magn0!


----------



## ASH (Mar 27, 2004)

and a very merry un-birthday to the rest of us.


----------



## Mark (Mar 27, 2004)

Yes!  Un-Bless Us Everyone!


----------



## Mark (Mar 28, 2004)

Happy B-Day Ghile Morduk, Soulsong, palatineknight, jarandus, AndFluff, & RainFeather!


----------



## Mark (Mar 29, 2004)

Happy B-Day Rigil Kent & Crandor!


----------



## Mark (Mar 30, 2004)

Happy B-Day Block, Darrell, RevSims, dpmcalister, c-1150, roninuta, Urbanmech, & Alenda!


----------



## Mark (Mar 31, 2004)

Happy B-Day Adlon, maransreth, Lady Starhawk, Aerival, Loki_wolf, Naathez, Kings_Quest, & ConnorSB!


----------



## ConnorSB (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks, Mark! I'm 18 too, which means I can... get drafted, vote, write my will, and buy cigarettes, am I forgetting anything? R-(and higher) rated movies? No more cheap meals at Fresh Choice?


----------



## Mark (Mar 31, 2004)

ConnorSB said:
			
		

> Thanks, Mark! I'm 18 too, which means I can... get drafted, vote, write my will, and buy cigarettes, am I forgetting anything? R-(and higher) rated movies? No more cheap meals at Fresh Choice?




On this day, you can get arrested for having sex with someone a few days younger than you, unless you get married to them, which you can do without permission but they cannot (in most states in the US) (though, by no means am I condoning any of this bahavior) (I'm not even happy I brought any of it up) (and will try not to do so again)...   

You can only be tried as an adult. 

Did Fresh Choice stop selling cheap meals or are you referring to getting them cheaper as someone under 18? 

(Always end on a chuckle!)


----------



## Mark (Apr 1, 2004)

Happy B-Day Doc_Souark, A. Phule, Prothall, CaptainCalico, Midnight Rider, Mindcrime, mSoul01, Xandegar, zooey, Celestial Weasel, Ezekiel, Koldras, Dammi, zarberg, ChaoticInsaneLunatic, SheepLord, Aries_Omega, The Root Of All Evil, Charlie Killme, & Tallarn!


----------



## Mark (Apr 2, 2004)

Happy B-Day frojas, Bozo, JimmieTheSaint, drekker, Crimantheus, Kaledor, wigley, borc killer, fourthmensch, Avatar_V, DragonShadow, & superklye!


----------



## Mark (Apr 2, 2004)

Happy B-Day Zamdrist, Masaka, & tempusjtk!


----------



## Doc_Souark (Apr 3, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Happy B-Day A. Phule, Prothall, CaptainCalico, Midnight Rider, Mindcrime, mSoul01, Xandegar, zooey, Celestial Weasel, Ezekiel, Koldras, Dammi, zarberg, ChaoticInsaneLunatic, SheepLord, Aries_Omega, The Root Of All Evil, Charlie Killme, & Tallarn!




Missed Me, I'm a April Fools baby too ~lip Quiver~ I understand, just post here every once and awhile and y'all forget the old timers. I guess I need to get over  the hurt , but I can't ~sniff, sniffle~ , I go home now, alone, again.


----------



## Mark (Apr 4, 2004)

Doc_Souark said:
			
		

> Missed Me, I'm a April Fools baby too ~lip Quiver~ I understand, just post here every once and awhile and y'all forget the old timers. I guess I need to get over  the hurt , but I can't ~sniff, sniffle~ , I go home now, alone, again.




Got that fixed, Quiver-lips... 



(Good to see you `round!)


----------



## Mark (Apr 4, 2004)

Happy B-Day John Crichton, Capt Drol Armageddon, Griffon, salmacis, Amos_Sten, DiaBoLuS, Buddha the DM, bondetamp, Christoph the Magus, cnath.rm, ChainsawEd, Darius, Ondar, & Zio Joe!


----------



## Mark (Apr 5, 2004)

Happy B-Day Peskara, AsEver, Librarian, Dr Midnight, & ShortBusFury!


----------



## Mark (Apr 5, 2004)

Happy B-Day Christian, Null Boundry, Baikal, Feliks, Shining Knight, Roy Batty, BigBastard, Joachim, Liquidsabre, Derf, & Arafang!


----------



## Mark (Apr 7, 2004)

Happy B-Day Poet22, threshel, Dwarven Godfather, endrin, & Papewaio!


----------



## Mark (Apr 7, 2004)

Happy B-Day dunec, Jolly Giant, Sludig, carrot, kristov, Vaen, Kaladon, & dave_o!


----------



## Mark (Apr 8, 2004)

Happy B-Day ShawnLStroud, mtelman, Igneous, Warbringer, Anat, Sheildmaiden, Elodious, & Mordhiem!


----------



## Mark (Apr 9, 2004)

Happy B-Day psijack, getom, Cheiromancer, Old Drew Id, Reyna, Abdomens, & Rek0!


----------



## Mark (Apr 10, 2004)

Happy B-Day Bioroid, Videssian, strafe, scottdunphy, Madfox, Agent Orange, & Ion!


----------



## Mark (Apr 12, 2004)

Happy B-Day Ruavel, Lapdog, coldacid, Basin, & Janos Audron!


----------



## Mark (Apr 13, 2004)

Happy B-Day sircaren, Digital_J, & xrahrahmanx!


----------



## Mark (Apr 13, 2004)

Happy B-Day Ibn Khaldun, alberk, Narzul, & shoes!


----------



## Mark (Apr 14, 2004)

Happy B-Day noisulli, Tantra, Aethramyr, hiyaku, kingpaul, hilander75, joelwyland, Oversight, & Jnfoot!


----------



## Mark (Apr 15, 2004)

Happy B-Day JoyHealinghand, Lazerous767, daffin, Cynobyte, kaidoz, Gorrstagg, Stargate_Com, milo, & Nicodemus!


----------



## Mark (Apr 16, 2004)

Happy B-Day deurbroucq, Kavyk, Aramir, & Malakar!


----------



## Mark (Apr 18, 2004)

Happy B-Day ToddSchumacher, FrankTrollman, Knightsword, Pryrios, & KoboldKaizer128!


----------



## Mark (Apr 18, 2004)

Happy B-Day Ember_Ion, Adrenaline Hunk, & Legend!


----------



## Mark (Apr 20, 2004)

Happy B-Day Wraith, jujutsunerd, LRonKnieval, Unite2Revolt, GRORUK, & Seinois!


----------



## Mark (Apr 20, 2004)

Happy B-Day pdwmartin, Holy Bovine, Kwalish Bovine, grayfyn, Alasomorph, protej, knives, DungeonMasterMike, Silas the Mariner, Meeki, & Trebor!


----------



## Mark (Apr 21, 2004)

Happy B-Day DnDChick, Taren Nighteyes, & Bardol!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 22, 2004)

Are there no B-days today or is it just not visible for some reason...?


----------



## Mark (Apr 22, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Are there no B-days today or is it just not visible for some reason...?




Well, they seem to be turned off but I've already added tomorrow's B-Days.  I wonder why they are no longer available..?

I've started a META thread, so check there for more information from the board Admins and/or Mods - 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=85829


----------



## Darkness (Apr 24, 2004)

Closed at Mark's request.


----------

